

Study: High Salt Intake May Directly Increase Risk of Obesity - jcr
http://www.actiononsalt.org.uk/news/Salt%20in%20the%20news/2015/162393.html

======
jcr
There's been a ton of mostly lightweight, trivial, and linkbait laden media
coverage [1] on this new research paper. I submitted the actiononsalt.org.uk
url since Graham MacGregor is the Chairman of Consensus Action on Salt &
Health (CASH) group, as well as the author of the paper and a professor of
Cardiovascular Medicine at Queen Mary University of London.

The paper, " _High Salt Intake - Independent Risk Factor for Obesity_ ," is
published in the " _Hypertension_ " journal of the American Heart Association
which is sadly stuck behind yet another pointless science-killing paywall.
Luckily, Graham MacGregor has made the paper publicly available [2].

I have no idea how this new research ties in with recent obesity research at
MIT and Harvard [3, 4], but it's interesting to ponder.

[1]
[http://www.actiononsalt.org.uk/news/Salt%20in%20the%20news/2...](http://www.actiononsalt.org.uk/news/Salt%20in%20the%20news/2015/162494.html)

[2]
[http://www.wolfson.qmul.ac.uk/images/files/pdf/Hypertension_...](http://www.wolfson.qmul.ac.uk/images/files/pdf/Hypertension_article2.pdf)

[3] [https://news.mit.edu/2015/pathway-controls-metabolism-
underl...](https://news.mit.edu/2015/pathway-controls-metabolism-underlying-
obesity-0819)

[4]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10109775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10109775)

